# Super sunglow x supoer jungle het albino



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

What would/could the %'s look like?
Also if the Sunglow isnt a super?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, first and foremost, I'm not sure what you're referring to as a "super jungle" - Jungle isn't always genetic for one (it can be caused by incubation temperatures) but the only simple Mendelian genetic form I'm aware of is recessive and does not have a "super" form. You also get selectively bred Jungles who have been bred for progressively odder and odder patterns; this can be inherited, but does not act like a simple on-off gene.

Therefore:

Super hypo albino (sunglow) X Jungle het Albino =
50% chance of hypo het albino 
50% chance of Sunglow (hypo albino)
All offspring MAY show aberrant patterning and/or enhanced orange colouring.

Hypo Albino (Sunglow) X Jungle het Albino =
25% chance normal het albino
25% chance hypo het albino
25% chance Albino
25% chance Sunglow (hypo albino)
All of which may show enhanced orange colouring and/or aberrant patterning.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

i dnt know what percent it works out at but 


super sunglow x super jungle het albino 


you will get 

hypo jungles het albino 
jungle sunglows



sunglow x super jungle het albino 

you would get 

jungles het albino
hypo jungles het albino
jungle sunglows


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, first and foremost, I'm not sure what you're referring to as a "super jungle" - Jungle isn't always genetic for one (it can be caused by incubation temperatures) but the only simple Mendelian genetic form I'm aware of is recessive and does not have a "super" form. You also get selectively bred Jungles who have been bred for progressively odder and odder patterns; this can be inherited, but does not act like a simple on-off gene.
> 
> Therefore:
> 
> ...


Im refering to the American term "super Jungle" as in the **** form of Jungle (In Boa constrictors) 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ez4pro said:


> Im refering to the American term "super Jungle" as in the **** form of Jungle (In Boa constrictors)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


ahhh-ha.

Which is why it's always useful to say what species you're talking about - since I gave you the answer for leopard geckos


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> ahhh-ha.
> 
> Which is why it's always useful to say what species you're talking about - since I gave you the answer for leopard geckos


Sorry - Should have said :blush:

Cheers

Chris

These are the two I intend testing out in three years (A bit of a wait but i have plenty of other things to keep me going)


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

stunning mate. who did you purchase the beauties of then?

salmon jungle het albino
sunglow jungle
salmon het albino
sunglows
jungle het albinos
albino jungles
het albinos

also potential for some normals (these figures are not set in stone and can vary to some degree, they are just rough guidelines)

good look with the breeding


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers guiys - I know the potential offspring genetics I am really looking for the percentages / ratio's if anyone can help

Cheers

Chris


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

erm just worked it out if im correct from 

super sunglow to jungle het albino

50% jungle sunglows 
50% hypo jungle het albino 



and if your sunglow works out not super 


25% jungle het albino 
25% hypo jungle het albino
25% albino jungles 
25% jungle sunglows 


im pretty sure thats the ratios from what ive worked out but if there is any one that knows more than me please put me right lol 



luke


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

ez4pro said:


>


I WANT THAT SNAKE.......:devil: you should give it to meeeeeeee :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> I WANT THAT SNAKE.......:devil: you should give it to meeeeeeee :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Er no :lol2:


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> erm just worked it out if im correct from
> 
> super sunglow to jungle het albino
> 
> ...


if your boas turned out to be both supers then the follwing percentages should be correct:

SSAA (super salmon) x SJAa (super jungle het albino)

SSAA (super salmon) 25% 0r 1/4
SSAa (super het albino) 25% or 1/4
SJAA (salmon jungles) (poss supers) 25% or 1/4
SJAa (salmon jungles (poss supers) het albino 25% or 1/4

these predictions are not set in stone and can change depending on enviromental factors for example. It may be true that your supers are supers but to prove this the only real way of telling is through genetics (breeding) although you can sometime have a fairly good guestimate looking at the tail patterning and saddle patterning etc


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

lee-travis said:


> if your boas turned out to be both supers then the follwing percentages should be correct:
> 
> SSAA (super salmon) x SJAa (super jungle het albino)
> 
> ...


 

you crnt have a super salmon as a super bred to a normal only makes salmons also you crnt have any salmons on there on as the jungle is a super aswell which makes every single baby both salmon and jungle 


luke


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

^^^owned lol... alright matey, will need to speak to you soon, got it all planned out now the missus beat me donw on the hypo super jungle tho...not allowed to spend 4k on a snake lol  women eh!!
speak soon chap..
Jon


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> ^^^owned lol... alright matey, will need to speak to you soon, got it all planned out now the missus beat me donw on the hypo super jungle tho...not allowed to spend 4k on a snake lol  women eh!!
> speak soon chap..
> Jon


 
i crnt write to save my life lol you know all ur snakes are crap you will never have nothing more than a common :Na_Na_Na_Na:


luke


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

ha but i already own two albinos, 5 hets, a hypo, 7 pastels a het blood and a few more im not telling you about lol... have a good one fella.
Jon


----------



## scarlett08 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rich Ihle produced Sunglows X Jungle Het. Albino and those two produced

Jungle Sunglows
Jungle Albinos
Jungle Salmons
Sunglows
Jungles
Salmons
Albinos
and Normal Het. Albino 

Not sure the percentages


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

ez4pro said:


> What would/could the %'s look like?
> Also if the Sunglow isnt a super?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Super Sunglow x Super Jungle het albino would produce

50% hypo Jungles 100% het albino
50% Jungle Sunglows

If the sunglow isn't a super then

25% Hypo jungles 100% het albino
25% jungles 100% het albino
25% Albino jungles
25% Jungle Sunglows


----------

